# would adding a filter kill my rhom?



## the swarm (Dec 5, 2003)

ive had this rhom hes about 5 inches for a fue weeks and theres bveen no problem but lastnight i got a new filter for my redbe;lly tank so i put a second one in my rhom tank after about 30 mins i did notince a shitload of rely small white worm like things the fish store just said it was some bacteria and dont worry about it today hes dead wen i got home and all those white things are gone they come and go in my red's tank so i never worry wtf are those things and could adding that other filter killed him


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am really sorry to hear that, adding a new filter AS LONG AS YOU got the original one still in the tank won't kill or effect your rhom. It must've been something else you added to the tank. Look into what killed your rhom.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Those worms are NOT bacteria. They are harmless nematodes that were sucked up by the filter in your previous tank. It's a sign that your other tank had a high organic load (probably due to overfeeding or left over food/detritus). That should not have killed your rhom unless the filter was so dirty that it messed up your water parameters. The only way to be sure is to test your water.


----------



## the swarm (Dec 5, 2003)

i have a 5 in 1 watter tester it tests nitrate nitrite water hardness ph and somt other one could it be that there was a lot of amonia in the watter cus i dont have a tester for that but how would there be a big amount of amonia if i dont leave the dead fish parts in the watter and i do water changes and clean the gravel ive had 2 rhoms die on me in that tank wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the swarm said:


> i have a 5 in 1 watter tester it tests nitrate nitrite water hardness ph and somt other one could it be that there was a lot of amonia in the watter cus i dont have a tester for that but how would there be a big amount of amonia if i dont leave the dead fish parts in the watter and i do water changes and clean the gravel ive had 2 rhoms die on me in that tank wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 sounds like your biological filtration isn't working properly. something needs to break down that ammonia or you will continue to loose fish.

please list your filters and tank size


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

take a water sample to fish store and tell them to test for amonia and nitrite.


----------

